# How to fit queen and twin together



## Lovenest (Apr 12, 2006)

How do we do this without having a gap?
What sheets would we use?
How do we make this work?


----------



## CB73 (Apr 16, 2005)

In our house, we push the twin against the wall, with the queen on the outside...smallest child on the wall side, then momma, then DS1-if he is in the bed with us, and finally DH at the outer side of the queen.

We use regular fitted sheets on each bed, with many pillows to act as bumpers wherever needed - blankets are almost always chaotic, but the queen tends to be where we congregate so it is the most 'typical' bedding set up. DS2 hates covers, so there are mostly throw blankets there, so when *I* get cold, I cover him at night, keeping his feet exposed, of course!









I check every time I get into bed that they are pushed together...just a habit as I crawl across the queen. We have each on the floor without frames, but DH did have to put some wood under the twin to raise it to the queen height, so rolling over the crack was less annoying to me...never bothered the kids.

Oh, and all top blankets/covers are bought at the king size, to add a tiny bit of extra coverage for all the lumps in our bed.









It can and does work!








HTH.


----------



## Lovenest (Apr 12, 2006)

Darn I was hoping there was some way to make one uni-bed, no crack etc.
Anyone done this?

Thanks for the info though!


----------



## pghgranola (Jun 22, 2007)

to cover the crack...._bed, bath, and beyond_ sells something (some kind of foam thing) that seals the crack, making it smooth. it doesn't hold the beds together, though.

but then you would have to find some really big sheets to cover the unibed....

we pushed our queen and a twin together, but i haven't found any sheets that fit a unibed. i am sure you could do some altering to 2 sets of queen sheets. once i finish the mai tei i am working on, i may attempt that.....


----------



## soulyluna (Nov 18, 2006)

yes. BB and B should sell the crack sealer thing. but the sheets thing is a prob. we have a queen bed next to a toddler bed in the corner, so the sheet thing is a real challenge. but it's close enough and it's just a new thing, so we'll see if she'll even take to not mooshing her body up to mine at night.


----------



## pixiesmommy (Apr 19, 2007)

We have our queen and twin turned sideways with the twin at the bottom, so the crack hits us mid-calf or so and we aren't actually rolling over it. I plumped up the twin with a quilt under the fitted sheet to raise it to the right height, but I do plan to get something from BB&B because sometimes the crack still annoys me.
I'm using separate fitted sheets for the beds and then king sized top sheets and blankets, etc. It doesn't LOOK all that pretty, but it gives us enough coverage









Manda


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

Could you find some strong foam that can be wedged in between the the 2? Still don't know about the sheets though. Any entrepreneurial mamas out there? Maybe someone needs to sell co-sleeping sheets. Wouldn't those be fun to fold?







:


----------



## boheime (Oct 25, 2005)

We have a King + Queen combo and the crack hasn't been an issue for us. We just make certain the beds are pushed up. I did end up making matching quilts so that it looks nice and buying matching sheets.

I haven't folded sheets since the new baby was born almost two months ago.







I just wad them up and stick them on the shelf. I figure with everything else, this is okay because it is temporary. The sheets on the bed may be wrinkled but at least they are clean.


----------



## Lovenest (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiesmommy* 
We have our queen and twin turned sideways with the twin at the bottom, so the crack hits us mid-calf or so and we aren't actually rolling over it. I plumped up the twin with a quilt under the fitted sheet to raise it to the right height, but I do plan to get something from BB&B because sometimes the crack still annoys me.
I'm using separate fitted sheets for the beds and then king sized top sheets and blankets, etc. It doesn't LOOK all that pretty, but it gives us enough coverage









Manda

Hmmm.. thats a good idea... so turning it that way is that as wide as a king? I would not mind as much if the crack was around calf as much as thinking the beds would open at night and I am going to fall through the crack!


----------



## 3kidsclmr (Apr 7, 2007)

They make mattress "doublers", but they're for joining two twin-sized mattresses together to make one king-sized bed. I have a full and a twin pushed together... I am getting tired of sleeping in the crack!! No matter how much I pad it and cushion it, I end up falling in!


----------



## pixiesmommy (Apr 19, 2007)

I would have to measure, but I think it's a little bigger than a king that way... My comforter is a tad short, but it does the job!

Manda


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

assuming the twin and queen and close to the same length, I would either try a king or even calif. king flat sheet, or even just a large piece of fabric and use "mattress suspender" to keep the sheet/fabric tight. I used this set up with 2 twins with some plastic type straps and buttons set-up.

I had great luck with the foam for the crack. I think mine was from JCPenney's. I did put a mattress pad over it to make it smoother.

As for keeping the beds together. I've seen kits that include the foam for the crack and a strap crank type of belt. I've seen the belt thing in the hardware section. Maybe buy 2 and connect them end to end if 1 isn't long enough.
I just did a quick search and I think the official name in ratchet strap
http://www.cargogear.com/OneItemInfo...tnum=PCSTRAPS2


----------



## AngieB (Oct 25, 2003)

Could you somehow sew a king size and twin fitted sheet together. Cut one side of the elastic off of each sheet and sew them together. I say use a king size because you'll be cutting some of the fabric off so you'll need some extra to work with.


----------

